# A few more of my latest soaps....



## topcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I have just taken some pics of my last few batches, so I thought I would share them with you 

Camellia Tea Facial Bar with Sweetcakes Clean fo










Gaia Spirit - this one has Earth Goddess fo and Pink Grapefruit eo and is quite light and minty smelling








Lavender Fields - oh, I love this one! Lavender and Patchouli eos and pop mica grape colour with poppy seeds








Thanks for looking!

Tanya


----------



## Godiva (Aug 24, 2009)

Extremely pretty - all of them!


----------



## Milla (Aug 24, 2009)

Those are TDF GORGEOUS!  I love them all!  Your swirls are so pretty and delicate looking!  Also I love your choice of scents.  Makes me want to smell them!


----------



## heyjude (Aug 24, 2009)

Love the lavender with poppy seed!   8) 

Jude


----------



## Rosey (Aug 24, 2009)

oh i love the lavender with poppy seed too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

WoW , those are all absolutely beautiful , I love the bottom one , okay I love them all .

The pop mica looks great I just got mine in the mail , can`t wait to play .
Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 24, 2009)

stunning all of them


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Kitn - the pop mica was sooo easy to use....I added some to my oils before adding the lye water and SBd to blend in.  When that didn't seem to be enough once the soap had emulsified, I just spooned some more in and SBd and it incorporated completed and quite quickly.

Tanya


----------



## chrisinflorida (Aug 24, 2009)

Those are beautiful.  I might have to look into getting some of those pop micas.

Chris


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 25, 2009)

I love them all ....Yellow is my favorite color, but that Lavender one with poppy seeds is out of this world !

I have a bottle of poppy seeds,  makes me want to use them   

You did soooooooooooooooooo good !


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 25, 2009)

..


----------



## Gramma Judy (Aug 25, 2009)

Very pretty.  I will have to get some of this mica.


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you!

Chris & Gramma Judy - so far I am loving the pop mica - and I have only used it one time.  I will be playing with the blueberry pop today I think.

Vic1963 - as a guide, in my 2lb/1kg oil weight batch I added 1 teaspoon of the seeds and then sprinkled about the same amount on top for decoration.  That seems about right from the look of the cut soap.

Artisan - yes, even after only a week or so the minty scent is less and you can catch notes of the pink grapfruit more.  I think I will use a higher % of the fo next time and also higher eo.  Thanks for the tip!

Tanya


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the lemon ones! Such a soft pretty colour.You do gorgeous soft-tone swirls Tanya...love the mum's day soap on yr avatar too btw!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2009)

Your soaps are beautiful but I love the lavender the best.


----------



## LJA (Aug 26, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## holly99 (Aug 26, 2009)

They are all pretty but I especially like the purple one.


----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!  I made a new soap yesterday which I love and I will be creating another today, but both are for our Aussie swap so I have to keep a zipped lip right now :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 27, 2009)

Love, love, love


----------



## Sibi (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm lovin all your soaps!!   sooooo pretty!


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are so beautiful!


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Sibi & Bunny!

I am planning a new soap to make tomorrow - using Raspberry pop mica for colour and BBs Stargazer Lily fo....thanks to Heartsong for her help on using both those additives   

Tanya


----------

